# S7-1500: Daten aus optimierten Datenbausteinen lesen



## SiemensUser (1 August 2016)

Hi,

ich suche Tools, die aus einer S7-1500 Daten von optimierten Datenbausteinen lesen können.

Nach einer Suche habe ich 

1. ACCON AG-Link (http://www.deltalogic.de/produkte/software/accon-aglink) und
2. einen Zenon-Treiber (https://www.copadata.com/de-de/process-control-system/s7-tia-direkttreiber/)

gefunden.

Kennt Ihr evtl. noch andere Tools? 
Gibt es hierfür evtl. auch Demo-Versionen, mit denen man das mal testen könnte?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 August 2016)

Ob die alle von optimierten Bausteinen lesen können, 
weiß ich leider nicht, fragen kostet nur eine E-Mail:

https://www.mhj-online.de/de/de-ComDrvS7

http://www.plccom.de/produkte/plccom-fuer/s7.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/hochsprachen-opc/67199-snap7-s7-kommunikationsbibliothek.html


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2016)

Eine Demoversion von ACCON-AGLink gibt es bei uns auf der Homepage unter den Tab Downloads bei obigen Link.
Weitere Infos in Form von Anwenderberichten gibt es *hier*. Der oberste Bericht handelt vom Einsatz von ACCON-AGLink mit symbolischen Zugriff auf S7-1500-Steuerungen bei Iglo (denen mit mit dem Blubb).
Meines Wissens nach existiert derzeit kein weiterer Anbieter einer Kommunikationsbibliothek (außer natürlich Siemens ;-)), die den symbolischen Zugriff auf die neuen Steuerungen unterstützt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 August 2016)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach existiert derzeit kein weiterer Anbieter einer Kommunikationsbibliothek (außer natürlich Siemens ;-)), die den symbolischen Zugriff auf die neuen Steuerungen unterstützt.



Doch, der von Wonderware:
http://blog.wonderware.com/2016/01/siemens-direct-operations-integration.html


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2016)

Wonderware ist für mich ein Anbieter eines Visualisierungssystems und kein Anbieter einer Kommunikationsbibliothek (da die meines Wissens nach den Treiber nicht separat verkaufen).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 August 2016)

Ich kanns aber bestellen und entsprechend lizensieren, und als Kommunikationstreiber nutzen, die Lizensierung läuft dann über eine Intouch Runtime Lizenz.
Demnach zählt Siemens auch nich als Kommunikationsbibliothek, weil es nur den OPC-Server gibt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Sapi-Schnittstelle noch weiterentwickelt wird. Und Prodave ist ja schon lange tot.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich kanns aber bestellen und entsprechend lizensieren, und als Kommunikationstreiber nutzen, die Lizensierung läuft dann über eine Intouch Runtime Lizenz.


Und dann kann ich mit meinem selber geschriebenen C/C++/.net/..-Programm auf die neuen S7-Steuerungen symbolisch zugreifen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 August 2016)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und dann kann ich mit meinem selber geschriebenen C/C++/.net/..-Programm auf die neuen S7-Steuerungen symbolisch zugreifen?



Sicher geht das. Client-seitig wird OPC, DDE, und Suitelink unterstützt. Suitelink wird üblicherweise zwischen InTouch und DAServer verwendet. Mit DDE kannst du einfach das Symbol in eine Excel-Tabelle eingeben, und bekommst den Wert. Es muss keine Zeile programmiert werden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 August 2016)

Habe mal rumgeschaut, demnach gibt es derzeit folgende Lösungen für den symbolischen Zugriff:
- Siemens mit WinCC flexible, WinCC, WinCC OA (Visualisierungen) und OPC-Server
- Wonderware mit Intouch (Visualisierung mit der Möglichkeit als Kommunikationstreiber verwendet zu werden)
- DELTA LOGIC mit ACCON-AGLink (Kommunikationsbibliothek)
- weitere Visualisierungen, die ACCON-AGLink einsetzen


----------



## SiemensUser (11 August 2016)

Der S7-TIA Direkttreiber von Zenon (https://www.copadata.com/de-de/process-control-system/s7-tia-direkttreiber/) soll den symbolischen Zugriff angeblich auch können. 
Oder nutzen die auch ACCON-AGLink?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 August 2016)

Ist durch meine Aufstellung mit abgedeckt  => ja


----------



## SPSVogel (11 August 2016)

Hab gerade mal auf die DELTALOGIC-Seite nachgeschaut:
Wenn ich ein Tool entwickeln möchte, das Daten von optimierten DBs liest, dann müsste ich S7-TCP/IP TIA Entwicklungslizenz kaufen? 
Oder muss man zusätzlich auch die S7-Symbolik pro TIA Entwicklungslizenz erwerben?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 August 2016)

Für den symbolischen Zugriff ist sowohl das Symbolikmodul als auch das Kommunikationsmodul notwendig.


----------



## SPSVogel (12 August 2016)

Uff. Symbolikmodul = 4500 € + Kommunikationsmodul = 4500 € ist für einen Einzelkämpfer nicht gerade günstig!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 August 2016)

Wozu benötigt man denn das Symbolikmodul? Das ist ja nirgends erläutert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 August 2016)

Ist es richtig, dass die Deltalogic Bibliothek zur Kommunikation zur S7-1200/1500 das TIA-Portal Projekt benötigt?
Und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 August 2016)

Zum Preis: es fallen bei den genannten Preisen für die Entwicklerlizenzen keinerlei Runtimegebühren mehr an. Je nach Anzahl der verteilten Applikationen rechnet sich das dann schnell. Und wenn es nur wenige Installationen sein sollen, gibt es auch eine Einzellizenz mit der symbolischen Unterstützung für 750,00 EUR. Grundsätzloich war der Entwicklungsaufwand für den symbolischen Zugriff und ist für die laufenden Aktualisierungen schon erheblich. Und das spiegelt sich natürlich im Preis wieder.
Das Symbolikmodul wird benötigt, um die Infos für den symbolischen Zugriff zu ermitteln. Und diese stehen im TIA Portal-Projekt. Dazu ist dieses dann zur Laufzeit erforderlich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 August 2016)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Symbolikmodul wird benötigt, um die Infos für den symbolischen Zugriff zu ermitteln. Und diese stehen im TIA Portal-Projekt. Dazu ist dieses dann zur Laufzeit erforderlich.



Alle zum Zugriff benötigten Informationen lassen sich aber auch online aus der SPS auslesen, das macht den Zugriff doch erst komfortabel. 

D.h. es werden nur die Symbole (und ggf. Datentypen) benötigt, um einen Zugriff zu realisieren. Und man muss wissen, ob sich das Symbol in einem DB befindet, oder ein globales Symbol ist.

Die Information "Datenschnittstelle.Messwert1" und Datentyp Real reicht für den Zugriff alleine aus, zumindest wenn man weiß wie es geht ;-)


----------

